# dirt cheap way to green up a tank



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

Problem, I have nice t5ho lights, and some mineralized soil baking outside. I am back in college and broke as heck for a while, I need to have a planted tank to help sooth me through the semester. There is not any LFS here and only a Wal-Mart locally. I have looked into ordering plants through aquarium plants.com but cannot justify the 20 shipping for 30 dollars worth of plants. 50 buys a lot of groceries...

Some thoughts, where can I order a ton of apogoten bulbs?

Checking out the houseplant sections for marginal plants to put in a half full paldarium. I have a peace lilly that maybe I could suction cup to the back to green up a tank.


any suggestions would be nice.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

the cheapest i can think is the for sale section in here! 
also, petco/petsmart sells bulbs and usually comes with aponogeton and lily plants..
uhmm...what size is your tank, a lot of aponogetons = a lot of very large plants = shade for the tank = less light for any other plants...


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

petco is 90 miles away. no major dept stores where I live. No car at the moment... so need to do locally or cheap via mail order. $20 tops


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

check the planted tank forum, in the for sale section look for gordonrichards (i think thats his user name) he is a power seller and can get good stuff.

another option is the big kmart or wallmart that sell crappy fish also sell the bulb things...


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

tried the aponogeton bulbs from walmart... looking for bulk version of that I guess. or any other options...


----------



## LigouriRd. (Jul 14, 2010)

Honestly, look for a local pond. Starting out I got a ton of wild anacharis and horwort within a few miles of my house. I found emersed parrots feather (milfoil) at the local garden center which transformed when under water. A garden center with a pond section will often have anacharis too. 

Another option is when you do make the 90 mile trip to the pet store get some wisteria. It is very fast growing and each trimming can be re-planted. You will have it taking over your tank in no time. 
My $.02


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Contact the company that sells the bulbs to walmart.
You should be able to buy a bunch in bulk.

The issue with the bulbs from most big box stores is that they have been sitting around for a long period of time. They are not fresh, and survival rates stink! I started off with a package of them, I got two nice plants out of 10 bulbs?

What size tank are you setting up?

-Gordon


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

I have a 30 gallon and two 46 bowfronts I am trying to rehabilitate.


----------



## tokyo (Apr 23, 2010)

LigouriRd. said:


> Honestly, look for a local pond.


I second this. I recently went for a hike looking for dried wood to use in a tank 100g I'm setting up. While I was there I also picked up some submerged and emerged plants that I have now used to set up a nice little pico.

If you need something specific try posting a "wtb" on APC or search through aquabid.


----------



## PAXpress (Sep 22, 2011)

Gordonrichards said:


> Contact the company that sells the bulbs to walmart.
> You should be able to buy a bunch in bulk.
> 
> The issue with the bulbs from most big box stores is that they have been sitting around for a long period of time. They are not fresh, and survival rates stink! I started off with a package of them, I got two nice plants out of 10 bulbs?
> ...


I purchased 2 packages with 5-7 bulbs in each, out of those I have 5 that sprouted. The first one grew RIDICULOUSLY quickly, I could practically sit there and watch the thing grow. Within a week it was 20 inches long with several large leaves. I would think somone would probably send you their clippings if you gave them the shipping cost. Later once my tanks have had some time to grow I would be willing to send my extras.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree with the suggestion to find a pond (or a muddy ditch) - though this does somewhat necessitate that you be able to field ID the plants, lest you bring something home that's difficult to grow or not truly aquatic.

Also, the sale/trade forum here is an excellent source of affordable vegetation, and for the most part the money you spend stays in the hobby. And many hobbyists here (myself included) will offer both submersed and emersed growth. Emersed aquatic species would be excellent for your paludarium. And shipping by priority typically is in the range of $7


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Pay me $7.50 and I'll send you locally collected stuff.

Some ludwigia species, parrot feather etc. Basic stuff.
Can also send you a wad of other plants as well.

This offer is for you alone.

-Gordon


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

thanks for everything....i will have to clear this with the accounting dept....


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

capn_kirkl said:


> thanks for everything....i will have to clear this with the accounting dept....


:tape2::twitch::violin::violin::frusty:rayer:artyman:

sorry i couldnt help it haha! good luck


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Easy way to green up a fish tank, a garden, or very much anything:









For plastic house plants I also squirt some of this:









--Nikolay


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I love it Niko!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 12, 2011)

So how well does locally acquired stuff do in a tropical fish tank? Water here in WV is pretty cool...topping out in the 60's except one lake not too far away that hits 100 degrees in the summer but there are no plants growing in it. I'd be interested in going on a local collecting trip if it would be worth my time.


----------

